# Here is a simple little mod ...



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Taking the pipes out into the cold the other day to do some target practice, found the aluminum getting very

cold even with a guy like me who's told is full of hot air.

Here is a simple mod you can do to your home made jobbies that is in keepiing with this sport...cheap!

I grabbed at the local hardeware store some 1/2 inch pipe foam insulation. It also comes in 3/4 inch for your

bigger calibers. $.69 for a 4 ft piece!

All is needed is a sharp knife, some electrical tape, slide it on, get it in the right spot for you, and tape it down.

Very comfortable, and it will keep the cold pipes from seeping through to your hands when out in the field.

Cheers,

Turtle


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks buddy, appreciate it.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Good one Turtle. I actually have some on hand.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Simple, but effective!


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

I bet you can stab some darts into that material as a make shift quiver.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Ya it might work quite well as quiver material, might have to try
it out.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

Multi-multi purpose.... loving this, thanks Turtle


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Pelletor said:


> Multi-multi purpose.... loving this, thanks Turtle


My pleasure.


----------



## Chips (Jan 1, 2014)

very nice


----------

